
Manage all your Databases from one Web-app - Denislav
Hi, im not sure where to ask, but I have this Web app idea for a couple of days. I got to manage around 15 different Databases for my clients. Most of them are hosted on different platforms and&#x2F;or are not even using the same engine(MSSQL, MYSQL…).  My idea is to create a Web-app, where everyone would be able to add his connection strings to the Databases he owns and then every user would be able to manage his Databases from the web with a drag and drop SQL-Query builder. What do you think about this?
What about the legal stuff? What if someone manages to hack the Web-app and steal all connection strings? Even if they are well encrypted. Can I state in the terms and conditions that in case of Hacker breach, I as a developer and owner am not responsible?
Tell me guys what you think. Any criticism is welcome!
======
sethammons
Look into orchestrator for mysql, vivid cortex, sequelpro, and phpMyAdmin.
Three of these are webbased, and sequelpro is great. Maybe there are ideas you
can leverage from each.

I’m not sure how you would manage ssh tunnels, vpns, nor a whole slew of
security concerns.

For my use case, I prefer local software that I control; I’m never going to do
work without my laptop, so I’m not sure of the value add of it being a web
app, just like I wouldn’t use a web terminal if I can avoid it. Maybe the
market is more for folks who leverage phpMyAdmin, are novices, or have many
projects/clients.

~~~
Denislav
Great reply! "I’m never going to do work without my laptop" I can see your
point. Probably 99% of people think the same.

------
codegeek
How will you compete with tools such as Sequel Pro, SQL Workbench etc ? Also,
remember that it is not just about connection strings. Lot of databases cannot
be accessed over a direct connection (thankfully). You need to either ssh into
it or it is part of a private network altogether.

~~~
Denislav
My selling point is that is on the web. You don't need to download any
programs, and you would be able to access your databases from every browser.
And the Web-app will be saving all your connection string for later easy use.
To be honest i'm not really sure if anyone would use such a thing.

~~~
nikitaga
My personal opinion:

> You don't need to download any programs

I don't mind downloading _good_ programs that I will use repeatedly.

> you would be able to access your databases from every browser

That sounds more like a security issue than a feature. I'd rather take my
laptop with me if I need access from anywhere.

What I would pay a reasonable amount of money for, however, is a version of
SequelPro that works for other databases, at least for postresql. SequelPro is
probably the best lightweight database app ever made, but sadly it only
supports MySQL.

It is open source and MIT-licensed though, so you could contribute postgresql
support to the project or maybe even take the source and build a private
source multi-database app from it. But that wouldn't be a web app.

~~~
Denislav
I can see what you mean. Thanks for the feedback.

------
kamban
Not a bad idea, but handing over credentials is tricky. Then many databases
are setup in a private network, so you can’t access from outside environment.

~~~
Denislav
What do you mean by: "handing over credentials" exactly? The Web-app is not
targeted for private network DB owners. Most of the people who have private
network DBs probably have way too sensitive information and wouldn't want a
web-app in the middle of their information and UI. The Web-app is for people
with multiple small to mid size web sites with DB behind them. At least this
is my idea for the moment.

~~~
jklein11
Are there many databases that are accessible over the open internet?

------
scott31
I generally install phpMyAdmin on all my servers, it is especially useful if
you forget your database password.

------
throwaway413
As someone with this need, what would you pay for a product that does this for
you?

